# Burton Indie



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Has anyone tried the burton indie?
> Save on Burton Indie Board & Binding Package - Mens
> I've been thinking of getting it, how's it for a first board for general all mountain with some park and jumps?


I'm... always very hesitant about any board that comes in a package to be honest. For the price it's not a huge risk though, but...

I dunno. Something just doesn't seem right about it.

Edit: Don't see it on their main page of listed boards, and I don't recall ever seeing it before...


----------



## Roflcopter (Feb 21, 2010)

Save on Burton Indie Snowboard 152 - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment
Well you can buy it separate i guess, what's wrong with boards in packages?
I'm planning on getting this for christmas and getting the board and bindings seperate gets expensive, i could probably convince my parents but i already feel like a jerk asking this much already lmao


----------

